# TCP Port öffnen



## spike (11. Apr 2005)

Hallo ich bin gerad dabei MySQL Server zu installieren allerdings muss ich jetzt den TCP Port öffnen damit ich eine Verbindung zum Server herstellen kann daher meine Frage:

Wie öffne ich einen Port hatte das vor längerer Zeit zwar schonmal getan leider ist da nicht viel von hängen geblieben also ich danke euch für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Roar (11. Apr 2005)

äh? ser server öffnet doch den port oder was meisnt du? :?


----------



## Gast (11. Apr 2005)

ok schreib dir mal meinen fehler:

The Security Settings could not be applied to the Database because the Connection has failed with the following error

ERROR Nr. 1045
Acces denied for root@localhost (Using Password: NO)

If a Personal Firewall is open please make sure you have open the TCP Port 3306 for Connections. Otherwise no Client Software can connect to the server. After you have opened the Port pressRetry to apply the security settings.

So dass ist die Fehlermeldung gewesen.


----------



## Roar (11. Apr 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Acces denied for root@localhost (Using Password: NO)



jetz rat mal was access denied bedeutet...
leg maln passwort für die db an und log dich damit ein

edit: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=16229 was haste denn inzwischen kaputtgemacht :-/


----------



## spike (11. Apr 2005)

Die andere DB ist aus der Schule  Die Fehlermeldung kommt während der Konfiguration nach der Installation. Und ein Passwort geb ich immer an.


----------



## spike (11. Apr 2005)

funktioniert immer noch nicht Also nochmal von vorn ich installiere den MySQL Server danach muss ich den Server Konfigurieren er fragt nach einen Passwort das geb ich an danch prüft er alle Einstellungen und dann spukt er die Fehlermeldung aus.


----------



## spike (11. Apr 2005)

Hah jetzt scheint was zu funzen hab das Passwort mal weggelassen mal sehen wie weit ich jetzt komm mach jetzt den query browser startklar


----------

